# Ayn Rand screensaver



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi would it be possible if someone could help me make an Ayn Rand screensaver in the style similar to the preset author screensavers? Thanks.

possibly use these if you want:

http://raymondpronk.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/ayn_rand_young.jpg

http://ugadog.com/bio/uploads/1210685881ayn_rand.gif


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

How's this? (My first try at one of these.)










The other one was smaller than 600 x 800, and probably would have looked a little funky if enlarged and then converted to 16 colors.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

another one from Google


----------



## John Galt (Dec 17, 2010)

I made one for DX. 

Have a rational day everyone!


----------

